# Flies again



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Flies, gnats, whatever, are really itching the goats. Their bellies are getting a little raw from all the itching. I have a goldenseal salve for the raw spots and homemade fly spray, but I’m wondering if there’s anything you guys know of that I could use to help their raw spots from fly bites?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

On my chickens and fellow deer i use a mix of vaseline and chopped mint leaves. I also add in 1 chopped clove. Flies and gnats and fleas and lice stay farvaway. Tea tree oil dries the skin too much.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is a great idea, do you use it on yourself too?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Do you have Scarlex? We use it for any open wounds/fly bites as long as it isn't near they face/eyes. I hope the flies get better. They certainly are annoying!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I use it when we go camping. At night we like to go fishing at night on holiday. 
I find it very effective and environmentally friendly for my animals. Its not as invasive as sprays and chemicals.


MellonFriend said:


> That is a great idea, do you use it on yourself too?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I use it when we go camping. At night we like to go fishing at night on holiday. 
I find it very effective and environmentally friendly for my animals. Its not as invasive as sprays and chemicals.


MellonFriend said:


> That is a great idea, do you use it on yourself too?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Do you have Scarlex? We use it for any open wounds/fly bites as long as it isn't near they face/eyes. I hope the flies get better. They certainly are annoying!


No but I do have swat.

He just bites it so much I want something that's edible.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I think I may try to make my own homemade fly repellent cream with various ingredients... it’d be a good project for me lol!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds like a great idea!
We've been trying to make a salve out of Comfrey for ourselves. I wonder if that would work on goats too..


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> We've been trying to make a salve out of Comfrey for ourselves. I wonder if that would work on goats too..


I have made wound and chapped skin salves, so this won't be too much of a stretch!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> No but I do have swat.
> 
> He just bites it so much I want something that's edible.


Scarlex is definitely not edible! :haha:
I just like it especially for chickens because it makes the wound a blue, black, or purple color so other chickens won't peck at the wounds. Thankfully, goats don't peck at red things but it seems like flies do!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I have made wound and chapped skin salves, so this won't be too much of a stretch!!


:great: You just have to share your recipe with all of us so we can benefit from your hard work. :haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe mites? 

If you want, you can make a natural fly spray. 
Happy bleats told me this was a good recipe. I got it from Fallon Taylors' YouTube channel. She uses it for her horses

1 c ACV
1 c Mineral oil
1/2 tsp bitter orange
1/2 tsp citronella
1/4 tsp clove ess oil
1/4 tsp eucalyptus
2 tbs dish soap


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Maybe mites?
> 
> If you want, you can make a natural fly spray.
> Happy bleats told me this was a good recipe. I got it from Fallon Taylors' YouTube channel. She uses it for her horses
> ...


It's not mites. There's no scabs or flakes it's just pink. Plus I have treated for mites with NuStock and ivermectin and it did nothing.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Maybe mites?
> 
> If you want, you can make a natural fly spray.
> Happy bleats told me this was a good recipe. I got it from Fallon Taylors' YouTube channel. She uses it for her horses
> ...


It's not mites. There's no scabs or flakes it's just pink. Plus I have treated for mites with NuStock and ivermectin and it did nothing.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I don’t like ACV in fly sprays, I have personally seen it attract flies more than repel them. I have a good homemade fly spray recipe but it’s not enough, I need something I can smear on them that lasts.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is a good recepe. I should try it some time.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Maybe mites?
> 
> If you want, you can make a natural fly spray.
> Happy bleats told me this was a good recipe. I got it from Fallon Taylors' YouTube channel. She uses it for her horses
> ...


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I use swat and horse fly spray on mine. My vet said we could use pretty much any product labeled for horses on the goats safely.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I like to use the Natures force green bottle. It is also all natural
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...VA2FbcoJPKjVY9yoQVwVeUSkgu2_vkeEaAu2DEALw_wcB


----------

